# Trolling Motor Battery Advice



## ZackUSAF82 (Jan 19, 2008)

I know this is a pier and surf style board, but I know alot of ya'll have a boat whether you want to mention it or not. 

So I just have a 12 foot poly-fiber jon boat for the local "lakes" up here and I'm sick of buying wet cell Deep Cycle batteries and I'm currently looking at something like this:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_02850131000P?keyword=marine+battery

I hear AGM is the way to go and the 3 year free replacement beats the 12-24 month average for most wet deep cycle rigs. My question is, can I find a better deal than the above? And if so, what do you recommend? I'm only going to be using it for a 36 lb thrust trolling motor and fish finder. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## redfishnc (Sep 12, 2008)

*optima?*

i saw optima batteries at costco for 159 the other day. i've had good luck with them in my flats boat..


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I bought a Wheel Chair Deep Cycle battery for the MinnKotta 35 I put on my Kayak and 12 ft Alumacraft Deep V fishing boat and it will push them both around all day and I will still have 1/3 battery life left at the end of the day.

The model I have is the TD24-12 *Tempest *Deep Cycle AGM, Valve Regulated, Maintenance Free, Sealed Lead Acid Rechargeable Battery and I only paid $52 for it.

The great thing I like about it is that it is small and compact and only weighs 18 lbs so it is easy to tote in and out of the boat.

I also bought a BC-12-0450 TEMPEST SMART BATTERY FLOAT CHARGER
to charge and keep a charge on the battery when it is not in use. It only cost $14.95 and it has worked like a champ:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*battery*

I get computer backup batteries for $30.00 at a local company. They are AGM batteries. I use them for the trolling motor and crappie lights. They last forever on a charge.

I fished 3 nights in a row and the battery was still half charged. I ran about 6 crappie lights most of the night and the trolling motor for 3 nights in a row on a single charge. 

I will have to check out the brand when I get home. Dang fine batteries though.

Darin


----------

